
Show HN: Sentiment analysis of tweets - amend
http://52.41.153.62:5000/graph
======
amend
These are four charts containing statistics about tweets from the Austin area.

The charts discuss a sentiment analysis of the tweets and when the tweets were
sent. Red means the tweet was catagorized as positive (for example: What a
great day), blue as negative, and green as neutral. The last chart contains
the 50 most common words used in the tweets.

I think the results are pretty interesting to see, but if you're interested in
a TLDR: People tweet sad things on weekdays and happy things on weekends, and
tweet sad things late at night and happy things in the afternoon and evening.

[https://github.com/amend/austins-sweet-and-
sour](https://github.com/amend/austins-sweet-and-sour)

------
TekMol
Statistics without info about sample size and why the data is supposed to be
significant and not just random noise are pretty much worthless.

And the wordlist ... simply impossible. One of the 50 most common words is
"auditorium". And "the" and "a" are not even in the list.

~~~
amend
Also, the amount of tweets is show if you hover over the charts and on the
side bar next to the charts like most graphs.

------
DrScump
You might get more readership if you submit using a transparent domain
address. Many people won't click on bare IP addresses.

